# Nizhny Novgorod - simply the beautiful russian city



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Near the Kazanskoe highway









Oktyabr' (October) cinema on B. Pokrovskaya st.









"Milo" club on Belinskogo st.









"Stolitsa Nizhniy" (Nizhniy the Capital) business center









McDonalds expansion in Russia :lol: It's on the Revolution square









"Nickol" hotel on Moskovskoe highway









"Noviy vek" (New century) trade center on Dyakonova st.









"Sberbank" on Varvarskaya st.









Gorkogo st.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Apartments on Minina st.









Oktyabrskaya st.









"Skala" (Mountain) trade-center









World Trade Center Nizhny Novgorod









"Verkhnie Pechery" housing estate


















Backyard of "Lobachevsky Plaza" business-center









House on Delovaya st.









House on Kazanskoe highway


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Apartments on Minina st.
> "Skala" (Mountain) trade-center


Looks like ex-cinema or ex-supermarket...

Cool pictures. Who could suppose NN has so many faces


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm trying to divide different points of view to the city. Next step after modern architecture will be the religious NN.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quite funny because I used to do something like that here


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

of course, it's logic to collect photos by theme 
I'll post a comment in SPB thread later)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps the most beautiful, very nice russian town/city from those photos


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

New apartments near the Kremlin on Pozharskogo st.









"Volzhskie ogni" (Volga lights) residential on the bank of the Volga.









Slavyanskaya st.









"City" trade center near the railway station









"London" business center and area of private houses









Belinskogo st.









Main exhibition building on the Fair









Kazanskoe highway









The Palace of Sport on Gagarin avenue after reconstruction


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Perhaps the most beautiful, very nice russian town/city from those photos


Thnx for opinion


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Vaneeva st.









"Pecherskaya gryada" residential









"Dvoryanskoe gnezdo" residential









Graffiti on B. Pecherskaya st.









Minina st.









Rodionova st.









Gorkogo st.









Graffiti on Gagarina avenue









Novaya st.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

House on Sennaya square









New building of the Comedy theatre









Studenaya st.









Cottages in Verkhnie Pechery area









Nesterova st. (Hello, Chicago! :lol









Building on Oktyabrskaya square









New house on Gogolya st.









Graffiti contest in NN









Mesherskiy boulevard


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

"Maxima" residential









World Trade Center Nizhny Novgorod









"Golden Mile" trade center









Cottages in Verhnie Pechery









Verkhnepecherskaya st.









"Lukoil" office on Gruzinskaya st.









Chkalova st.









Sarov Business Bank on M.Pokrovskaya st.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Belinskogo st.


















Alekseevskaya st.









"Molodezhniy" residential in Avtozavodsky district


















"Sed'moe nebo" (Seventh sky) residential in Kanavinsky district









"Respublica" trade center


















Inside the "Fantastica" megamall


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

New business center on Belinskogo st.









Delovaya st.









Verkhnepecherskaya st.









Osharskaya st.









"Nikol" hotel









"Medvezhya dolina" residential









Proviantskaya st.









Bogdanovicha st.









Sarov Business Bank









Nesterova st.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Sarov Business Bank on M.Pokrovskaya st.


:badnews:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

wazzup?)


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Weird building. In bad meaning of it, imho


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

hm 
more people - more opinions.

btw, this building became the one of "7 wonders of NN" last year: http://www.ibocc.org/news.php?ref=47 (you can find it as "Здание «Гарантия» и «Титаник»")

And I like it much


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Belinskogo st.









Cottages in Verkhnie Pechery









Lenina square and "Mesherskoe ozero" area









"Fantastica" megamall









Belinskogo st. near the Pushkin park









Reconstruction of old house on Small Pokrovskaya st.









Delovaya st.









Moskovsky district


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarov Business Bank









The Palace of Sports









Mesherskiy boulevard


















"Nizhny the Capital" business center









A residential on Kazanskoe highway









"Nickol" hotel









"Sed'moe Nebo" (Seventh sky) residential









Business center on Big Pecherskaya st.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

"Maxima" residential


















Timiryazeva st.









Ulyanova st.









Lenin's square









Ford center









Crossing of Nesterova & Ulyanova streets. "Zeppelin" business-center









Molodezhniy avenue









Big Pokrovskaya st.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Vaneeva st.









Residentail on Kazanskoe highway









"Etazhi" (The floors) trade center on Belinskogo st.









Postman statue on B.Pokrovskaya st.









New "GazProm" building in process









Graffiti









Blokhinoy st.









Delovaya st.









"Oktyabr" cinema


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

A. Lifanov


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

*Take a look at Nizhny Novgorod video presentation:

http://gorussia.info/*


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Where might I find images of the city's metro and trams?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> Where might I find images of the city's metro and trams?


2 lines of Nizhniy Novgorod Metro:
http://www.metrowalks.ru/nnov


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

The most beautiful city near Moscow!:cheers:










http://tere-photo.livejournal.com/34175.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

just look



[p0d]NikE said:


>


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

more
































































http://s1rus.livejournal.com/52226.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Stroganov church



[p0d]NikE said:


>


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Belinski street



S1rus said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed beautiful, very nice new photos from this city


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed beautiful, very nice new photos from this city


thanks


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://agencyofproletarianphotography.com/?id=1029&sid=997&imageid=1274
:nuts:


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Minin and Pozharsky monument. like on the Red Square in Moscow,is not it?



l-bpyc said:


>


near river Station


l-bpyc said:


>


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Lenin Square










http://samnamos.livejournal.com/19201.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

When you'll in Moscow, visit Nizhny Novgorod. It quickly, if you use the train "Sapsan" - only 4 hours.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

simply beautiful indeed, thanks for the awesome photos...:cheers:


----------



## NickNN (Feb 21, 2012)

7 sky, kanavino district


yahooeu said:


>


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

so beautiful like a fairytale city
I have been to Novgorod the Great but unfortunately haven't been to Nizhny Novgorod...yet


----------



## NickNN (Feb 21, 2012)

photo:bmavlyutov

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

^^I love that green and white complex


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Красивый город.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

s1rus









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

TatroNik555









Сергей Филатов









Vovan4eg









IAGSoft









IAGSoft


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

lanmarin









OK









Алёнушка









Валентина









Черная кошка - Ирина









aiskneht


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

AlekseyVT said:


> Валентина


Nice dachshund/такс. :angel:
Unfortunately I didn't see any during my latest stay in Russia (in Siberia) but I bought a nice porcelain one I found in a small town. I was thinking maybe they wouldn't be able to survivie siberian winters.


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

tocsin


yahooeu said:


>


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

the main product of Nizhny Novgorod - car "Gazelle"



[p0d]NikE said:


>


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


...


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


...


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gromsx/view/464597/?page=0


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://n-caleb.livejournal.com/


----------



## theftp (Sep 4, 2010)

del


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/57258.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/57258.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/57258.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Vasily.Komolov (Feb 28, 2011)

if anyone plans to travel to Nizhny drop me a note - I may help you with advice on accommodation, food, transportation to and within Nizhny, sites to see etc.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful skyline photos...:cheers:


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://tere-photo.livejournal.com/37245.html#cutid1


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely city!!


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys! keep new photos.





http://vladmaggot63.livejournal.com/17654.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://vladmaggot63.livejournal.com/17654.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://vladmaggot63.livejournal.com/17654.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had a pleasure watching these photos! :cheers:


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.gorodgorky.ru/nizhny-novgorod-p10.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


...


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


...


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Канавинский мост









http://s1rus.livejournal.com/61858.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://rukabaa.livejournal.com/4172.html


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_nn


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_nn


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

more - http://s1rus.livejournal.com/64969.html


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

more - http://s1rus.livejournal.com/67059.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&search_author=vla18578463&


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://skaznov.livejournal.com/137686.html#cutid1


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3605583/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3615258/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3604411/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3593354/?from_member


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice! Me like.


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711600/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711609/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711610/
> ...


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711620/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711621/
> ...


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711628/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711629/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711630/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711631/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711632/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711633/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/711635/[/QUOTE]


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

[p0d]NikE said:


>


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/707665/


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/707672/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/707673/
> ...


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Sicmaggot said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/707677/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/707678/
> ...


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

And now, my photos.

Outskirts of Nizhny Novgorod. Avtozavodskij area.


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/67059.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgo-mod/view/574002?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgo-mod/view/574005?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgo-mod/view/574006?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgo-mod/view/574009?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexgo-mod/view/574020?page=1


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

S1rus said:


>


..


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

Автор Денис Декушнёв


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_nn


----------



## vegorv (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## IzyaKacman (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## IzyaKacman (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## IzyaKacman (Jul 25, 2014)




----------

